
Node.js v5.1.0 - bricss
https://nodejs.org
======
thecolorblue
This might not be the right forum for this question, but is there any movement
on es6 support? I realize they are tied to v8's support of es6 but it was my
understanding v8 does support most of es6 at this point. I've had a hard time
finding information on this.

~~~
bricss
Obviously yes, read this article
[https://nodejs.org/en/docs/es6/](https://nodejs.org/en/docs/es6/)

Latest Canary V8 engine covers almost 80% of ES6 spec. So when it will go to
production it will be surely available in Node.js too.

